# (aktueller) Charakterplaner



## Truss (24. Juli 2007)

[Hab den Thread schon im Allgemeinen gepostet, sry, hab jetzt erst gesehen das es ein extra Vorschlägeforum gibt]

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team. 
Erstmal ist zu sagen das eure Seite einfach Top ist für jeden WoW-Spieler, vorallem die neuen Sortiermöglichkeiten der Items (nach Dungeon/Dropchance etc.) find ich klasse, waren aber auch längst überfällig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dazu noch n kleiner Verbesserungsvorschlag: Macht das so wie beim Arsenal (von Blizz) da kann man dann die Gegenstände auch nach Ausdauer, Spellcrit etc. (ab- oder aufsteigend) sortieren.
Beispiel: Ich, als Schamane suche einen Ring mit Spellcrit und Ausdauer. Nun werden mir alle Ringe mit diesen 2 Werten angezeigt, aber ich möchte den mit der meisten Ausdauer, also klicke ich einfach oben auf den "Reiter" wo Ausdauer draufsteht und schon wird es mir entsprechend sortiert.
Naja schaut einfach beim Arsenal dann wisst ihr was ich meine^^

So jetzt aber das wichtigste weswegen ich den Thread überhaupt eröffnet habe...

BITTE BITTE baut einen vernünftigen Charakterplaner! 
Der von merciless den ihr auf eurer Seite verlinkt habt ist total veraltet und hat nur die alten Items (vor BC) drinn.
Und es GIBT EINFACH SONST KEINEN....glaubt mir. Im ganzen verdammten Netzt gibt es keinen vernünftigen, funktionierenden Charakterplaner! Und wenn ich bedenke wie beliebt der früher war... Jeder hatte seine Charplaner-Links in der Signatur und in jedem Forum gab es Threads für Charplaner-Links. Man hat vergleichen und gefachsimpelt welche Itemkonstalation am besten ist etc.
Also ich glaube ihr würdet damit eure Besucherzahl deutlich erhöhen da ihr als einzige Seite mit Charplaner aufjedenfall ein Monopol darstellen würdet xD
Meinetwegen müssen sichnichtmal die ganzen Werte der Items addieren, sodass man die gesamt- HP, Ausdauer, Geschicklichkeit etc. einsehen kann (obwohl das natürlich toll wäre). Mir geht es hauptsächlich darum, das man seine Favoriten Items ÜBERHAUPT irgendwo vernünftig abspeichern kann, sodass man nicht jedesmal wieder die gesammte Datenbank durchkämmen muss wenn man vergessen hat welchen Ring man nochmal für sein PvE-Equip haben wollte.
Und was mir auch sehr gut gefallen hat beim merciless-Charplaner war das mit den verzaubern der Items. Man musste nur das jeweilige Item z.B. die Armschienen in den Verzauberungsslot ziehen und schon wurden einem sämtliche Verzauberungen für Armschienen angezeigt.


Bitte, bitte macht das. Ich versprech euch das wird ein riesen Erfolg und sooo schwierig ist das doch garnicht zu programieren....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nefer (25. Juli 2007)

jo den mericiless fand ich auch spitze- schade, dass der nicht gepflegt wurde- war auch von der bedienung her sehr nett


----------



## Truss (25. Juli 2007)

was auch noch cool wäre, wenn man dann im Charplaner auch die Items sockeln könnte und schauen kann wie sich die verschiedenen Juwelen auswirken...

meintewegen kann der auch auf englisch sein, angesichts dessen das im gesammten Netz keinen vernünftigen Charplaner gibt dürftet ihr bald die halbe WoW-Comunity (und zwar nicht nur die deutsche) auf eurer Seite haben xD


----------



## Truss (26. Juli 2007)

hmmm...schreibt hier auch mal n Mod rein?
Einfach nur ne kleine Rückmeldung ob wenigstens die CHANCE besteht das sowas mal integriert wird oder ob man sich die Erwartung gleich sparen kann...

würd mich über ne kleine Antwort freuen

Mfg Truss


----------



## ZAM (26. Juli 2007)

Nur Geduld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Truss schrieb:


> hmmm...schreibt hier auch mal n Mod rein?
> Einfach nur ne kleine Rückmeldung ob wenigstens die CHANCE besteht das sowas mal integriert wird oder ob man sich die Erwartung gleich sparen kann...
> 
> würd mich über ne kleine Antwort freuen
> ...


----------



## Druak (26. Juli 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nur Geduld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ein Lichtblick am Ende des Tunnels  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hantorihanzo (31. Juli 2007)

Truss schrieb:


> Dazu noch n kleiner Verbesserungsvorschlag: Macht das so wie beim Arsenal (von Blizz) da kann man dann die Gegenstände auch nach Ausdauer, Spellcrit etc. (ab- oder aufsteigend) sortieren.
> Beispiel: Ich, als Schamane suche einen Ring mit Spellcrit und Ausdauer. Nun werden mir alle Ringe mit diesen 2 Werten angezeigt, aber ich möchte den mit der meisten Ausdauer, also klicke ich einfach oben auf den "Reiter" wo Ausdauer draufsteht und schon wird es mir entsprechend sortiert.
> Naja schaut einfach beim Arsenal dann wisst ihr was ich meine^^



Eine ähnliche Möglichkeit gibt es bereits. Wenn du zum beispiel in der ggnstandssuche als erstes suchkriterium ausdauer und als 2. spellcrit einträgst, dann werden alle Ringe nach Ausdauer sortiert, wenn du ganz oben Spellcrit einträgst und drunter Ausdauer, werden alle nach Crit sortiert

Erst Ausdauer dann Crit => Sortiert nach Ausdauer, höchster Ausdauer wert oben.
Erst Crit dann Ausdauer => Sortiert nach Crit, höchster Crit wert oben.

€dit: Deinen Ruf nach einem aktuellen Char-Planer kann ich aber auch nur vollends unterstützen! VOTE 4 CHAR PLANER ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WOW2k6 (31. Juli 2007)

Bin ich auch dafür!

Gief Charplaner!


----------



## Gradius@PTR (31. Juli 2007)

ein BC Charplaner währ ganz allgemein was schönes.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesar1 (31. Juli 2007)

"Mir geht es hauptsächlich darum, das man seine Favoriten Items ÜBERHAUPT irgendwo vernünftig abspeichern kann, sodass man nicht jedesmal wieder die gesammte Datenbank durchkämmen muss wenn man vergessen hat welchen Ring man nochmal für sein PvE-Equip haben wollte."

das ist bereits möglich. man kann sich für jeden charakter eine Merkliste mit Gegenständen anfertigen in buffed


----------



## Truss (5. August 2007)

hmmm sry, vl. bin ich einfach nur blind^^
Wo genau finde ich diese Option, also die Merkliste?


----------



## WOW2k6 (6. August 2007)

Truss schrieb:


> hmmm sry, vl. bin ich einfach nur blind^^
> Wo genau finde ich diese Option, also die Merkliste?



Da!


----------



## Truss (19. August 2007)

cool danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit: Ok das ist schonmal nicht schlecht. Trozdem wär ein echter Charakterplaner das höchste der Gefühle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k3ks (19. August 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nur Geduld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich könnte wetten, das es im moment in Arbeit ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## melvinhaze (20. August 2007)

Oh ja! Auf nen aktuellen Char-Planer hab ich fettes need! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/signed (aber ma sowas von)


----------



## ZAM (20. August 2007)

k3ks schrieb:


> Ich könnte wetten, das es im moment in Arbeit ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hab ich nicht gesagt - wenn man sich den Code des Charplaners mit allem was dazugehört anschaut, benötigt auch eine Aktualisierung schon sehr viel Entwicklungszeit.


----------



## Ellesar1 (21. August 2007)

Die Itemmerkliste find ich so als Kompromiss zwischen gar nix und einem vollständigen Charplaner gerade richtig. Ich wünsche mir dabei nur, dass die Liste nicht nur erscheint, wenn man ein Item anklickt, sondern auch direkt von der Charakterübersicht erreicht werden kann.

Ein vollständiger Charplaner wär zwar schön, aber nicht notwendig. Arbeitet lieber an euren anderen Sachen weiter, dass diese weiterhin die gewohnte Qualität aufweisen können.


----------



## Odoko (20. September 2007)

BITTE BITTE bringt den CharPlaner!

Ich hasse meine Exceltabellen, außerdem sind die unübersichtlich und die Werte des Chars selber seh ich damit auch nicht!

Der Odo


----------



## Sad0r (9. Oktober 2007)

/push und so


----------

